# Sable-buck Netherland Dwarf Female - Detroit, MI



## lloorren (Feb 13, 2010)

I have a beautiful Netherland Dwarf. She was given to someone as a birthday present, and their parents were threatening to set it lose or kill it. My boyfriend and I figured we could take care of it until we find it a better home, and we've had her for months now, people will tell us they are interested and back out at the last minute. We already have a male American Satin and she is very aggressive towards him, and he's our main rabbit, so we're still looking for a home. I posted on Craigslist and I figured I'd post on here as well.


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 13, 2010)

Is there any chance a local rescue will let you list her on their petfinder page? I know some here allow people to do that. It helps you get some extra exposure. Our Humane Society does it as well. She is a real cutie and it's great you stepped in to give her a temporary home. Good luck!


----------



## lloorren (Feb 13, 2010)

Thank you! I'll have to check up on that, I didn't know that they provided a service like that


----------



## pOker (Feb 13, 2010)

I would take her if we could set up the Bunderground Railroad..
But I dont think theres many members traveling from Michigan to NY..
if someone can arrange it--ill take her.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 14, 2010)

pOker wrote:


> I would take her if we could set up the Bunderground Railroad..
> But I dont think theres many members traveling from Michigan to NY..
> if someone can arrange it--ill take her.




PM a mod and ask how to get it set up. I think slave to bunny sense she is in rescue


----------



## pOker (Feb 14, 2010)

Kat--i thought it started here when members offer to help out?

Hmmm ill look into it..


----------



## katt (Feb 14, 2010)

you will want to pm haley. . . she is in michigan, and has many MANY contacts with bunderground

but be warned it might take her a few days to replay. she is rather busy right now with her job, bunnies, and 2 dogs. but she is honestly the best person to contact in this type of situation hannah!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 14, 2010)

I just posted to the forum that I needed help getting Lilli from Arizona to Las Vegas-it worked for us, just took a little time to set everything in motion.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 14, 2010)

Anyone on the forum is willing to help if your willing to help yourself. 

I would make a post that you need to get a bun from point A to Point B.

and make it in 2 hour increments and if there is a over night point put there So if i was getting a bun from houston to Dallas i would say for instance 

On 45 from houston to conroe 80 miles Needed

From conroe to dallas 320 mile needed 

That is for instance you have to do the work to make sure the old owner wants to rehome with you and get the route together. The make a post on a imformed basis. 

You have to make it easy for members to say I can do that 2 hour leg I would eather do it in 1 1/2 to 2 hours legs so everyone that can help would be able to. 

Map quest from address to address The break it down you have to be willing to drive a few hours yourself of course. from the old owner and the new owner.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 14, 2010)

Here is a Mapquest ling for the route that you would take:

http://www.mapquest.com/mq/4-sd4r

Bunderground would most likely not assist in the transport since this would be considered owner to owner. They mostly do shelter to shelter or shelter to owner. Your best best would be to set it up here on the forum.


----------



## pOker (Feb 14, 2010)

Well--it seems as though I wont be able to take her..
I just got a breakthrough on another 2 rabbits and I need to go with that first.

Sorry for that.


----------



## swanlake (Feb 24, 2010)

I work with a rescue in warren, called Tiny Paws. I am not I haven't talked to Linda, who runs the rescue in a while but they may be able to help you. the website is www.tinypaws.org.

I hope things work out for you!


----------



## emilyasb (Feb 24, 2010)

Awhh, I'd love to adopt her if I didn't live so far away!
Any chance you could mail her to me?


----------



## Yield (Feb 24, 2010)

she seems like a wonderful rabbit! i'd love to adopt her, because i live close to detroit, but i'm not sure if 1. i could handle another bunny, 2. my parents would let me and 3. if solara would like another bunny! D:


----------



## emilyasb (Feb 24, 2010)

Is someone going to adopt her for sure? I'd like to do a bunderground to get her here to Oklahoma. But someone else wants her as well...
Who decides who gets her? Lol.


----------



## Haley (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi there
Im so sorry to hear you have to rehome your rabbit. I was wondering, is your female spayed? If so, have you considered getting her a friend, one she would bond with? The reason I ask is that I volunteer with Midwest Rabbit Rescue and often they will do a sort of trade if someone has a rabbit that isnt working in their home. So they might take this male if you found a male who would bond with your girl. How does that sound?
Bonded rabbits are wonderful. Rabbits are naturally such social beings and do very well in pairs. They aren't very much more work either, since you are just cleaning the one cage and feeding them at the same time. The main thing to consider is vet bills and extra space in a cage/condo for two bunnies. 
Just a thought! If that doesnt work for you, try contacting Tiny Paws, Midwest Rabbit Rescue, and Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary. All of them are in the Metro Detroit area and might be able to help out. Although, as Im sure you know, times are very tough right now and most shelters are very full.
Good luck and let me know if I can help in any way.
Haley


----------

